# Best speakers for laptop



## salils (Mar 3, 2007)

Give info about speakers suitable for laptop under 2500..


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 3, 2007)

Are you interested in portable speakers? The performance of most of them are average at best. It is better to invest in a decent headphone than spend money on portable speakers which would barely fit in your laptop carry bag.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

U can opt for low price USB speakers from Tec-com or intex if u are low on budget. Otherwise there are good set of speakers from creative which runs on batteries, but they are costly.
Better u go for gud headphones as Sourabh recomented.


----------



## salils (Mar 4, 2007)

thanx guys


----------



## sal765 (May 29, 2008)

hi guys 
I have a acer laptop with built in dolby speakers. When I bought the laptop the speakers were really good and gave nice sound on highest volumes so that the sound could be heard at a distance of 10 feets.
But somehow now speakers do not give high volume on maximum software set volume. it is barely audible when you sit near the laptop
Even connecting head phones is not solving my problem
Can somebody help?


----------

